# Converted 1998 GT LTS 1000 DS to an E-Mountain bike - BBS02B 750w



## tdc57 (Apr 20, 2021)

So I have the "OG" of old vintage mountain bikes (lol) a 1998 original GT LTS 1000 DS, I searched the wed and couldn't find anyone who has done this before and since I couldn't, I figured why not post up the project, if nothing else it's something different.

Here are the parts I got

















This the just a Bagfang 750w kit that I got off Amazon., I also purchased the computer link so I re-program the egg rider display.

my battery is coming tomorrow, I'm going start off with the backpack and see how that feels. I'm really liking the look.

I spent about 4hrs just doing wire management, overall I think I turned out pretty clean for a first attempt hahhaaa


----------



## tdc57 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tonight I'm going to update the egg rider (make sure it has all the latest software updates


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

> I'm going start off with the backpack and see how that feels.


It would be so cool if you could somehow fit the battery behind the seat post!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Man, that bike is mint. Has it been hanging in the ceiling of the Smithsonian? I don't say that as a knock, because at least from the pic it looks pristine. I have a polished '03 Bullit that looks that clean due to hardly any miles on it.

Anyway, as a fellow Bafanger, I'll add my 2-cents. I have a Bafang on an '08 SC Nomad...love it. I'm a backpack battery guy myself. Some like that and some don't...totally preference. If you stay with a backpack setup, just get a pack with a well padded main pocket for the battery. Fasten your plug ends on the bike in a way that isn't constantly causing the wires on either side of the plug to flex at extreme angles. This can be accomplished with automotive wire loom cover and 3M-33+ electrical tape. If you go frame mount, you have a beautiful hole inside that triangle to mount some pretty big battery options if you desire, and the CG effect might be better centrally located.

I think you'll have fun with that setup. These mid-drive kits are a great application to an old mountain bike that still has some life in it. Depending on where and how you ride, you may find you need to upgrade the size of the front brake.


----------



## sedwo808 (2 mo ago)

I've enjoyed my GT LTS 3000 for decades and continue to race with it. But am now considering this electric conversion. Is there anything tricky I should be aware of during this work?


----------

